# Vintage Halloween costumes are getting highly collectible!



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG these are amazing!! What a collection!! I would love to start collecting theses..not sure how the DH would feel if I started a new collection lol!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been collecting these for a few years now. I only have about a third of my collection pictured here. Very addictive, especially this time of year. I also collect vintage Halloween decorations.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

wow I just sold most of my vintage halloween, now I wish I hadn't


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

You and I are "2 Peas in a Pod"  Huge vintage collector Blow Molds, Beistles, Ceramics, Gurley Candles, Noisemakers, Pails and yes a few Collegeville costumes.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes! This is my favorite style! Love the look of the costumes, die cuts, blow molds... Everything! Wonderful collection.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> You and I are "2 Peas in a Pod"  Huge vintage collector Blow Molds, Beistles, Ceramics, Gurley Candles, Noisemakers, Pails and yes a few Collegeville costumes.


I also have a lot of 50's Gurley candles, and about 20 blow mold pieces. I have enough old stuff to start a small museum LOL. I just love this stuff
 and not two peas in a pod, two punkins in a patch


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

DeadMonique said:


> Yes! This is my favorite style! Love the look of the costumes, die cuts, blow molds... Everything! Wonderful collection.


Thank you!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow guys amazing collection !! I day dream about owning vintage halloween stuff. I also love telco halloween. I have spent so much money on my horror figures its hard to buy random stuff. For some reason vintage look is the best in my opp.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

kingcoop80 said:


> Wow guys amazing collection !! I day dream about owning vintage halloween stuff. I also love telco halloween. I have spent so much money on my horror figures its hard to buy random stuff. For some reason vintage look is the best in my opp.


I love the old 24" Telco motionettes. This one is my
favorite one in my collection, from '83 it's very rare


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sandman yea I saw that!!! Sooo cool. The only problem I have is I am not sure what they are really worth. Some go for $$$$$$ on ebay. Wifey thinks I am nuts that i want them lol. Any tips or help on where to find then or more info would be appreciated


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I got into vintage costumes but I love the pumpkinhead, the ghost, and the frankenstein


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

kingcoop80 said:


> Sandman yea I saw that!!! Sooo cool. The only problem I have is I am not sure what they are really worth. Some go for $$$$$$ on ebay. Wifey thinks I am nuts that i want them lol. Any tips or help on where to find then or more info would be appreciated


As far as the Telco guys ebay is still the best venue for finding the rare ones. The 24" characters fetch the most money, the 18" battery operated versions are more affordable


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I got into vintage costumes but I love the pumpkinhead, the ghost, and the frankenstein


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sandman---Is that a picture of your set-up at the "Mad Monster Party" that was in Charlotte last March? If it is, I was there on Sunday and saw all of those amazing vintage costumes. Very cool.

Nice collection! I wish I still had all of my old costumes. AND all my old metal lunch boxes!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Sandman---Is that a picture of your set-up at the "Mad Monster Party" that was in Charlotte last March? If it is, I was there on Sunday and saw all of those amazing vintage costumes. Very cool.
> 
> Nice collection! I wish I still had all of my old costumes. AND all my old metal lunch boxes!


It sure was, we had a blast at Mad Monster Party, looking forward to having an even bigger exhibit next year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's awesome! I'll have to look for you next year.
I'm looking forward to it also!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> That's awesome! I'll have to look for you next year.
> I'm looking forward to it also!


We'll be there bigger and better, with a lot more stuff


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Wow! and Wow!!! I love vintage Halloween. I can't seem to find anything I can afford, though. I usually see things in high-end antique stores where things are way overpriced, but I never find anything at junk shops. I guess I gotta keeps my eyes open.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love these. My personal favorite is the trick or treat costume with the pumpkin mask


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> Love these. My personal favorite is the trick or treat costume with the pumpkin mask


That is my favorite too, they also made one called Harvest Harvey which is a couple of years older with the same mask (non dayglo) and a different costume. Here that one is.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

This one shows some of the Gurley Co. candles from the fifties and a couple of vintage 1956 party hats, really rare! most of these did not survive time.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

How I just adore these pieces, all of them, every single one. I am a collector of all things Vintage Halloween also. Put me in a room full of orange and black and it just warms the cockles of my heart !! New gore like items do absolutely nothing for me. Vintage all the way !! More pictures please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Ugggghh Sandman, you are once again torturing us with glimpses of your awesome collection


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> How I just adore these pieces, all of them, every single one. I am a collector of all things Vintage Halloween also. Put me in a room full of orange and black and it just warms the cockles of my heart !! New gore like items do absolutely nothing for me. Vintage all the way !! More pictures please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll for sure post some more, but let's see some of your stuff. I'd love to see what you have.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Ugggghh Sandman, you are once again torturing us with glimpses of your awesome collection


Yeah I feel the season approaching and it's getting me in the spirit


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Over the last couple of years I've collected several masks & costumes though not nearly as many as sandman. I framed my Princess & a Planet of the Apes. I have pics but can't find them right now.

I've gotten a LOT of masks & costumes from Goblinhaus & a few from Etsy. I go on a buying jag with Goblinhaus every so often. I tend to go more for the masks though. They're a little easier to display.

I swear that one year I'm doing a vintage yard with the costumes & masks on kid-sized frames.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Over the last couple of years I've collected several masks & costumes though not nearly as many as sandman. I framed my Princess & a Planet of the Apes. I have pics but can't find them right now.
> 
> I've gotten a LOT of masks & costumes from Goblinhaus & a few from Etsy. I go on a buying jag with Goblinhaus every so often. I tend to go more for the masks though. They're a little easier to display.
> 
> I swear that one year I'm doing a vintage yard with the costumes & masks on kid-sized frames.


I know the guys at Goblinhaus, they are a great couple and they have some killer stuff. Got to hang out with them at Mad Monster Party, their booth was right next to ours.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

16" witch die cut from 1946


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

sandman78 said:


> This one shows some of the Gurley Co. candles from the fifties and a couple of vintage 1956 party hats, really rare! most of these did not survive time.
> View attachment 166566


I have three of those Gurley candles and the pumpkin Pez with no feet. I also have the skull Pez with no feet and would love to one day find the Universal Monsters they issued out. I spent the evening bringing down the third load from the basement and it was a Telco party like no other coming out of there HA! I still haven't got to the Beistles and Artforms yet. I adore the party hats and need to find more of those myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

sandman78 said:


> I also have a lot of 50's Gurley candles, and about 20 blow mold pieces. I have enough old stuff to start a small museum LOL. I just love this stuff
> and not two peas in a pod, two punkins in a patch


Sandman you are so right "Two pumpkins in a patch"  I need to collect more vintage costumes I just love them but I don't have too many. Blow molds though I have around 500 both Halloween and Christmas. I have been on a Telco and Pail kick for the last couple years, then it just opened the doors for "I want to collect any and all vintage". The collection was stifled a bit until I moved now I have an attic the size of a 4 car garage that is dedicated to the holiday storage. That extra storage really opened up the flood gates on what I could bring home from Yard Sales.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Sandman you are so right "Two pumpkins in a patch"  I need to collect more vintage costumes I just love them but I don't have too many. Blow molds though I have around 500 both Halloween and Christmas. I have been on a Telco and Pail kick for the last couple years, then it just opened the doors for "I want to collect any and all vintage". The collection was stifled a bit until I moved now I have an attic the size of a 4 car garage that is dedicated to the holiday storage. That extra storage really opened up the flood gates on what I could bring home from Yard Sales.


 I hear ya brotha!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have mine on display and my bf and sister think its creep, lol. I just feel so nostalgic when I look at my boxed costumes. I remember walking in to the shops and seeing a huge wall to wall display. It was so cool. I dont have any of the older ones, just the 80s ones, like She-ra, He-man, cartoon related ones. But I grew up with all these too that didnt last throught time. The candles, cut outs, ect.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll have to go through my pics on the home puter. I know I have pics posted in a thread here somewhere it's just too hard to wade through it all right now.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Some pretty cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

No one wants to see my collection, honestly I just really started so I only have a few pieces here and there. I have put more money into buying books on Halloween Collectibles than anyone particular type of vintage piece. I am all over the place when it comes to what do I want to focus on collecting. Right now I am on a blowmold kick but seeing those costumes made me run to ebay quick to see what is out there. 

I also have a soft spot for noisemakers, love the images. Every garage / flea / antique store I search high and low for Halloween. The hunt is just as much fun !!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Found a few!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

First I bought Cinderella because that was the one I desperately wanted to wear in kindergarten but I had to wear some stoopad homemade costume (that's what I thought at 5) instead of the pretty princess stuff. Then I got the skeleton because I was terrified of that mask as a kid. Next was POTA because I LOVE POTA. The rest are just ones that caught my eye. I have more I haven't taken pics of yet. I can say I'm a proud owner of a full Spock costume too (he wasn't expensive actually) because I also LOVE Spock (I share a birthday with Leonard Nimoy too).

I tend to like the bright, neon masks & the bonus is they glow under blacklight. It doesn't matter to me if it's Ben Cooper or Collegeville, if it's either something I loved as a kid (POTA & Spock) or just something bright that catches my eye & it's not $200 like some of the super collectible Star Wars are, I'll buy it. 

Like I said, I tend to prefer just the mask but sometimes you get the whole thing & that's not so bad either, it's just harder to frame & display.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> No one wants to see my collection, honestly I just really started so I only have a few pieces here and there. I have put more money into buying books on Halloween Collectibles than anyone particular type of vintage piece. I am all over the place when it comes to what do I want to focus on collecting. Right now I am on a blowmold kick but seeing those costumes made me run to ebay quick to see what is out there.
> 
> I also have a soft spot for noisemakers, love the images. Every garage / flea / antique store I search high and low for Halloween. The hunt is just as much fun !!


WE WANNA SEE ANYWAY!!!

The only full sized blowmold I really want (& won't spend the money on shipping) is a Dracula/vampire one. I'll get one eventually but I've discovered that they take a LOT more room to store & I have enough now to have several all the way around the house so I think I may be done with those. I also have several smaller table top type blow molds that go in the front window. 

I've decided, like you, I need to focus &, like you, I think I'm sticking to vintage or vintage repro stuff when it comes to "real" collecting.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the complete POTA costume RCIAG, its my favorite


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Found a few!


Great stuff


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm currently watching a Witchie Poo on Ebay but it's a plastic costume not the usual polyester costume. I'm not sure I want a plastic apron but it's pretty cheap even with shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300954856894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

There's a more expensive one on Etsy & it's the usual polyester costume BUT it's more expensive, like TWICE the price of the Ebay one. I"M TORN!! I SHOULD JUST BUY BOTH RIGHT?!?!

I love the wording of "flame retarded" too! So wrong & un-PC sounding!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get 'em all!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I may go for it. Or not. I dunno.

The more expensive one is pretty cool looking & I know I can iron those wrinkles out:










I think the image on the plastic one is the same but it's plastic & has probably been folded up for years so I'm sure I'll never get the folds out.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are so worth it


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going with the Etsy one. Gotta wait for payday on Monday but I think I like the rayon/polyester one. Then I'm off to Goblinhaus to grab some stuff over there.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Goblinhaus has some cool stuff I have a few to sell myself


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just bought these guys:

Fonzie










Lisa to go with Cesar










Just the witch costume, no box or mask. I've got several witch masks I can pair with it.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I just bought these guys:
> 
> Fonzie
> 
> ...


SCHWEET! Those are killer


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not even sure how or where I heard about Goblinhaus but I'm glad I found him. I love the little toys & stickers he sends too. Or is it them? Idunno, I'm more than happy to give him my money over some giant Ebay seller.

The best part is the stuff on Goblinhaus is pretty affordable. Granted, these costumes cost about $5 when they first were sold, but now most of his stuff is less than $30 which is something I can afford. And thankfully I'm not really interested in the $200+ Star Wars or Star Trek costumes. 

There's currently a Granny Clampett from the Beverly Hillbillies costume on Ebay for $89. Now I love The Beverly Hillbillies but did kids REALLY wanna be Granny Clampett for Halloween in the 60s?!?! Jethro maybe, Ellie Mae too, but GRANNY?!?! That's probably why it's going for $89, they probably only sold 20 of them to weird little kids & pitched the rest because they didn't sell so those 20 are worth a bunch now!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I'm not even sure how or where I heard about Goblinhaus but I'm glad I found him. I love the little toys & stickers he sends too. Or is it them? Idunno, I'm more than happy to give him my money over some giant Ebay seller.
> 
> The best part is the stuff on Goblinhaus is pretty affordable. Granted, these costumes cost about $5 when they first were sold, but now most of his stuff is less than $30 which is something I can afford. And thankfully I'm not really interested in the $200+ Star Wars or Star Trek costumes.
> 
> There's currently a Granny Clampett from the Beverly Hillbillies costume on Ebay for $89. Now I love The Beverly Hillbillies but did kids REALLY wanna be Granny Clampett for Halloween in the 60s?!?! Jethro maybe, Ellie Mae too, but GRANNY?!?! That's probably why it's going for $89, they probably only sold 20 of them to weird little kids & pitched the rest because they didn't sell so those 20 are worth a bunch now!



They are a very cool husband and wife team at Goblinhaus. They were set up next to our booth at mad Monster Party back in march. Great folks


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just picked up this Collegeville 1950's skeleton costume in great condition


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

*
1956 Collegeville Harvest Harvey costume with vintage Halloween accessories and candles*


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess they weren't politically correct in the '50s. I see that costume above is called "Flame Retarded". How cruel..... JK 

Nice score, sandman!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

daveinthegrave said:


> i guess they weren't politically correct in the '50s. I see that costume above is called "flame retarded". How cruel..... Jk
> 
> nice score, sandman!


yes indeedy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

I found three Ben Cooper costumes today but I think the Devil is my favorite. He is sadly missing his mask though. The graphics are awesome and the costume itself is in great shape.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I found three Ben Cooper costumes today but I think the Devil is my favorite. He is sadly missing his mask though. The graphics are awesome and the costume itself is in great shape.


Great graphics on that! WOW


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more of mine, for this, the first day of Fall.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for looking Y'all


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

takes me way back to the time when we TOT till like 10pm or so! those were the good ole days for sure!
i remember going and picking out he one i wanted every year!
love that cat costume the best!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

hallowmas said:


> takes me way back to the time when we TOT till like 10pm or so! those were the good ole days for sure!
> i remember going and picking out he one i wanted every year!
> love that cat costume the best!


Yeah the Black Cat is for sure one of my favorites


----------



## cmiller1116 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am looking for an old Ben Cooper vampire costume. It is a female vampire, with hair attached, has blood dripping on her chin. The costume has reflective safety stripes on the sleeves. I had one as a kid and wore it year round and would love to own one now. Anyone have any links or ideas, because I have searched everywhere, for a long time. Any help is greatly appreciated! Love all of you Hallowe'en lovers!!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't get enough of the Vintage Halloween aesthetic, I'd love to own a few pieces some day! Awesome collections everyone!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

CMILLER1116,
Have you seen "Halloween Costumes and Other Treats" by S Schneider? There are photos of many of these costumes, maybe the one you're looking for in this book.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Sandman, one day you will find me living in your collection! Love it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

cmiller1116 said:


> I am looking for an old Ben Cooper vampire costume. It is a female vampire, with hair attached, has blood dripping on her chin. The costume has reflective safety stripes on the sleeves. I had one as a kid and wore it year round and would love to own one now. Anyone have any links or ideas, because I have searched everywhere, for a long time. Any help is greatly appreciated! Love all of you Hallowe'en lovers!!


I've gotten more than a few costumes & masks from Goblinhaus, also try Etsy.

http://www.goblinhaus.com/store.htm

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=ben cooper&view_type=gallery&ship_to=ZZ


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 18, 2021)

I love the vintage Collegeville, Ben Cooper and Halco Halloween costumes from the baby boomer years. They're so wonderfully tacky!.

And Sandman78 has an absolutely fabulous eye-popping collection. I wonder why he's not been around to post for several years?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hepcat said:


> I love the vintage Collegeville, Ben Cooper and Halco Halloween costumes from the baby boomer years. They're so wonderfully tacky!.
> 
> And Sandman78 has an absolutely fabulous eye-popping collection. I wonder why he's not been around to post for several years?


I don't know if this is the case here, but a few years back this used to be a private owned forum but was sold to VerticalScope. It turned some people off, but quite frankly I think if this site was still privately owned it would have vanished years ago like a lot of other private forums.


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 18, 2021)

A shame that he's not been around anyway.


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 18, 2021)

Hmmmmm. The author of this article seems to be more than a bit of a wimp:

*Awful Ben Cooper Costumes - Den of Geek*

In fact until I saw Marc Buxton's name, I thought the article must have been written by a woman. I mean get a load of Buxton's complaints:



Marc Buxton said:


> Hey, let’s dress Junior up like a snarling, rabid nightmarish beast. Look at the teeth on that thing, you can get rabies just looking at them.
> 
> I guess it would be neat if some kid trick or treated as a black cat and his sister was a witch, but tell me those orange rimmed eyes don’t look like some kind of Lovecraftian gate to Hell. And that smock! The image of old puss puss here is even more frightening on the smock. If anyone was to run into this kitty, you can guarantee a corneal removal would follow. Back to the hell that spawned you, you litter box haunting monster!





Marc Buxton said:


> This (clown) mask does not speak of fun days at the circus or sawdust covered midways, it speaks of being locked in a basement and slowly dismembered with a butter knife. There is no reason to wear this thing on Halloween unless you plan to add some faces to some milk cartons.





Marc Buxton said:


> “Aw look, doesn’t little Billy look cute as the physical embodiment of evil?”
> 
> Yeah, you probably shouldn’t dress your kid up as the Antichrist, the Fallen One, the Morningstar. This costume is like Satan at Mardi Gras, a flamboyant version of Old Scratch with a jaunty earring waiting to just rip souls and Reese’s Peanut Butter Cups from the living. But listen, I’m not religious, but even I know that this is Satan and if you don the mask of he who must not be named, isn’t that just asking for trouble?


This Buxton fellow doesn't seem to get what Halloween is all about. At first I thought he must be someone who just doesn't care for the "true meaning" of Halloween, but after further reflection I realize that he's the written word equivalent of a person who just likes to hear himself talk. So long as the words sound good (or read good), whether what he's saying actually makes any sense is beside the point to him.


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 18, 2021)

The fabric costumes with full fabric or composite masks that Halco and other Halloween costume companies manufactured up until the late 1950's(?) can be seen to be of better quality than the later rayon or vinyl costumes with vacuuformed masks that came to completely dominate the kids' costume market by the early 1960's. Here are a couple of shots of the wild cool Halco Droopy costume from the early 1950's:










Modelled by Devlin!










And here's the very cool Halco Shari Lewis Wing Ding costume from 1961:



















The more modern rayon/vinyl costumes with vacuuformed masks lent themselves to quicker and easier mass production methods though and could thus be sold at a friendlier price point thus expanding the potential market for the costumes. Moreover the masks could be sold separately through convenience stores which further expanded their market potential.


----------

